# Rhinestone t-shirt design question



## redaphrodite2004 (Oct 24, 2014)

HI All,

I am so excited that I found this site! I'm hoping finally hoping to make my dream a reality!

I am interested in having some T-shirts made with different Rhinestone designs. I have been searching and finally found this site. Hoping someone can point me the right direction for:

Having the T-shirts made at wholesale... The design writing and then the pictures would be designed in rhinestones or sequins that is sewn (not the glue on kind). Any companies that you can recommend?

I would rather have it all done in one --t-shirt, design with bling... However, I am open to just having my design put on the transfer. Is the Rhinestones difficult to transfer, do I need a special machine?

Thank you for your feedback!
Venus


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

There is a list of preferred vendors in the margin. Also, many of us members can help you out also. Take a look here http://www.t-shirtforums.com/show-your-stuff-rhinestone-print-job-examples/ You may want to pm someone there also.


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello Venus:

I am a rhinestone designer. If you are interested, please feel free to email me at: [email protected]

I would be happy to look at your design & transfer them into rhinestones.

Sincerely,
Nadine


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

redaphrodite2004 said:


> Having the T-shirts made at wholesale... The design writing and then the pictures would be designed in rhinestones or sequins that is sewn (not the glue on kind). Any companies that you can recommend?
> 
> I would rather have it all done in one --t-shirt, design with bling... However, I am open to just having my design put on the transfer. Is the Rhinestones difficult to transfer, do I need a special machine?
> 
> ...


So Venus is looking for a supplier both have the t-shirts and the rhinestone designs (which is not the glued on ones but the sewn ones). 
What I know is that many of us here are good at hotfix rhinestone transfers. The sewn ones, maybe you need search harder.

Why does it must be the sewn ones actually? Now that you need them onto the t-shirts, what exactly is your concern not choosing the hot-fix ones. Just wondering.


----------



## redaphrodite2004 (Oct 24, 2014)

I am interested in the sewn on sequin (and I may be wrong) but I would like the look for my picture design to be overlapping. Can this be done with hotfix? I have not been able to come across this yet...Only sewn.
thanks!
Venus


----------



## hjkim731 (Oct 28, 2014)

We can do custom rhinestone design in Texas. If you want to try or get quote, please let me know.


----------



## redaphrodite2004 (Oct 24, 2014)

do you have a website and email? 

Thanks,
Venus


----------



## hjkim731 (Oct 28, 2014)

It is Unique HotFix or UNIQUE international

Unique Hot Fix, INC is USA office of Unique International in Korea. rhinestone-nailheads.com website is Korea HQ website. Thank you


----------



## hjkim731 (Oct 28, 2014)

you can send E-mail to [email protected]


----------

